# Can't change my profile photo



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

So I finally took a selfie where I don't look like I'm on the RSO list or haven't showered in a month (rare for an Uber driver pic) but the app won't let me upload it. If I click the little circle there is no opportunity to swap out the photo. Up until recently I used to be able to change pics whenever I wanted. How is this for other drivers - the same? Or can you only do it periodically now, like once a month?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

@Mkang14 probably broke the selfie server.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

After 53 Kitty Kang profile pic updates in 8 days,
Uber's divisional head of Driver Images, @Rakos ,
Gave Up








He accepted a Tour Guide position
at the Bronx Zoo Primate exhibition
&#128075; @Mkang14 &#128075;&#128075;


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

wouldn't be nice if your driver partner could change the selfie so it matches when he or she drives on your account?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

njn said:


> wouldn't be nice if your driver partner could change the selfie so it matches when he or she drives on your account?


Now you're thinking like Uber corporate!


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> So I finally took a selfie where I don't look like I'm on the RSO list or haven't showered in a month (rare for an Uber driver pic) but the app won't let me upload it. If I click the little circle there is no opportunity to swap out the photo. Up until recently I used to be able to change pics whenever I wanted. How is this for other drivers - the same? Or can you only do it periodically now, like once a month?


Did you try clicking help in app


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UbaBrah said:


> So I finally took a selfie where I don't look like I'm on the RSO list or haven't showered in a month (rare for an Uber driver pic) but the app won't let me upload it. If I click the little circle there is no opportunity to swap out the photo. Up until recently I used to be able to change pics whenever I wanted. How is this for other drivers - the same? Or can you only do it periodically now, like once a month?


Uber knows you dont shower when you work ?

They want passengers to recognize you.


----------

